# Just moved to malaysia...anyone form Mumbai, mahatrasthra



## shadaabs (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi Guys,,

I have just moved to Kl ...3 days back.....want to meet people from mumbai or maharastra......please get connected.....


----------

